# Whirlpool Washer GVW9959KQ2



## sdupp (Jun 11, 2014)

Came home from vacation and my washer panel is blank and can not start cycle. Checked power to outlet OK. I'm thinking maybe door switch? Any help would be appreciated! 

Whirlpool Calypso Washer 9 years old
Model GVW9959KQ2


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,

I know very little about this style washer. I did find this...

WONT POWER UP (Touchpads do not respond when pressed)

1. Make sure there is power at the wall outlet.
2. 120V electrical supply. See Test #1, page 11.
3. Check harness connections.
4. Touchpad/LED assembly. See Test #4, page 13.

TROUBLESHOOTING TESTS
TEST #1 120 VAC Electrical Supply
1. Unplug washer or disconnect power.
2. Check continuity of the power cord from the plug to the line
filter for all three connectors. If an open circuit is found, replace
the power cord.
3. Check for continuity across the line filter for all three terminals.
If an open circuit is found, replace the line filter.
4. Check the continuity from the line filter to the machine control
board. If an open circuit is found, replace the upper harness.
5. If continuity checks are good, replace the machine control
board.

TEST #4 Touchpad
and LED Test
1. Refer to the Diagnostic
Tests section and perform
the Console Switches and
Indicators Test.
2. Start the test by pressing
the START touchpad.
Check for the following
situations:
&#10004; None of the LEDs light
up.
&#10004; A particular group of
LEDs does not light up.
&#10004; A single LED does not
light up.
&#10004; No beep sound is heard.
&#10004; No washer function is
activated when a
particular touchpad is
pressed.
None of the LEDs light up:
&#10132;Unplug washer or disconnect power.
&#10132;Visually check that connectors P11 and P12 are inserted all the way
into the machine controller.
&#10132;If these connection are good, replace the console panel/touchpad assembly.

&#10132;Replace the console panel/touchpad assembly or machine
controller as needed.
A single LED does not light up:
&#10132;Press the touchpad associated with the LED several times. If the LED
does not light up, the LED has failed.
&#10132;Unplug washer or disconnect power.
&#10132;Visually check that there is no contamination on P11 and P12 of the
machine controller.
&#10132;Replace the console panel/touchpad assembly or machine
controller as needed.
No beep sound is heard:
If the associated LEDs do light up, it is possible that the beeper circuit has failed.
&#10132;Check touchpad functioning before replacing control board.
See Checking Touchpad Functioning box, page 14.
No washer function is activated when a particular touchpad is
pressed (from OFF mode):
If the associated LEDs do light up, it is possible that the control board has failed.
&#10132;Check touchpad functioning before replacing control board.

jeff.


----------



## sdupp (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Jeff,
The console panel is fried, come to find out we had a huge thunder storm while on vacation. Decided to replace the machine. We always had problems with snags & pulls destroying our towels. Note to self, never buy a Calypso washer!!!! 

Stan Dupp


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 12, 2014)

> The console panel is fried, come to find out we had a huge thunder storm while on vacation



Crap 

Thankx for the update 

jeff.


----------



## carnuck (Jun 12, 2014)

I would add a surge protector to your power system. If it happened once, it will do it again!


----------

